
The Ultimate List of Programming Books - aashishlowanshi
https://startupcountryblog.wordpress.com/2016/10/19/the-ultimate-list-of-programming-books/
======
isral
I am glad the author mentioned Code complete > This book is the encyclopedia
of good programming practice, Code Complete focuses on individual
craftsmanship -- all the things that add up to what we instinctively call
"writing clean code." This is the kind of book that has 50 pages just talking
about code layout and whitespace

------
legakya
I have a different choice -- I really liked Joel's Best Software Writing I.

Maybe that's just me... but that collection opened my eyes to the "bigger
picture" and inspired me to think of my programming as an art/craft.

------
debble
I'd suggest "Modern C++ Design" by Andrei Alexandrescu, a really astonishing
book about the awesome tricks and patterns you can achieve with C++,
preprocessor directives and templates.

------
jersey23
Programming from the ground up. It's free on the internet. This book taught me
AT&T asm. It is very easy to read.

------
syedgil
I'm surprised no one's mentioned the Dragon Book by Aho et al. (or if it has
been mentioned, I missed it).

------
germancapital
My career as a developer is just starting and i found this list very helpful.
Thanks a lot !

------
mackwani786
I'm amazed that no one has suggested The Story About Ping yet.

------
costaricann
You forget the mention of "The Inmates are Running the Asylum" by Alan Cooper
- an eye opener for certain, any developer that has worked with me since I
read that book has heard me mention the ideas it espouses.

------
ukraina
There really is a lot of interesting information in here that can get you
thinking about problems in different ways. It's handy to have, just to pick up
once in a while to learn something new.

------
portegali
One of my personal favorites is Hacker's Delight, because it was as much fun
to read as it was educational.

I hope the second edition will be released soon!

